# The most anabolic compound known to mankind revealed



## heavyiron (Jul 12, 2011)

I always see guys chasing their goals of being huge and ripped and over and over I see them make the same mistakes. Guys will never be massive and lean without the most anabolic compounds. I want to share some secrets about how to become the mass monster you have always wanted to be.

The first step is to get inside the gym and train like your life depends on it. Work your way up in the weights over the weeks and months and then really put the hammer down. Train heavy and hard then after a few weeks train intense and high rep. Keep things switched up but always train like there is a gun to your head. In my mind as I begin to fail I try to get just 5 more reps. Many times I don't even come close but at the end of the set I know I gave it my all.

The next step is the most important, its how guys truly become cartoon sized monsters. The guys who do this one simple thing have the greatest results. These are the guys who know the real secret to becoming huge and freaky. These guys use the most anabolic compound in the world, FOOD, and more specifically protein. You can add mass to your frame if you eat but if you don't eat you won't grow. The next time you are sticking a needle in your body or training at the gym think about your nutrition. Think about your protein intake. Think about the most anabolic thing in the world. Its hard to get 300-350 grams of protein in per day everyday but we push through and stay focused, we see our future physiques in our minds eye. We never miss a meal even when we are sick of food and feel so full we want to throw up. Eating is what we do to become BIG. Its the vehicle to our destination. Now get off your ass and EAT!

When I just can't eat another thing I resort to shakes and my protein shake of choice is 100% pure whey isolate from IronMagLabs. Smooth and thin, it doesn't foam and it mixes easily in a shaker cup. 

Train hard, eat right and get plenty of rest. These are the principles of growth!

*http://www.ironmaglabs.com/whey-protein-isolate-now-avaialble-in-5lb-bags/*


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 12, 2011)

I thought it was going to be a picture of a steak.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 12, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> I thought it was going to be a picture of a steak.


 There is so much truth to that. I eat beef every day myself.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jul 12, 2011)

Here I thought AAS can defy the law of conversation of mass and allow one's self to inject a gram of oil than put 30lbs on in two months.   No wonder I'm a not big.


----------



## Digitalash (Jul 12, 2011)

amen

You can gain muscle without training if you just eat enough, look at all the fat people walking around carrying more lbm than most lifters. Then look at the 150lb kids who lift all the time but still have no muscle, because they don't eat. Of course you're not gonna look so great if you don't train but you get the idea.

And shakes are a godsend... Whey, whole milk, peanut butter, and ground oats is pretty much a solid meal. Shouldn't replace whole foods but it's great for what it is, a supplement.


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 12, 2011)

Two things make my mouth water. Steak & hot men. (OK, a great pair of shoes too... even moreso if they're on sale...)

Whey shakes don't.


----------



## Digitalash (Jul 12, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> Two things make my mouth water. Steak & hot men. (OK, a great pair of shoes too... even moreso if they're on sale...)
> 
> Whey shakes don't.


 

really I think whey's delicious, doesn't beat steak but I can't afford to eat steak every day


----------



## Mudge (Jul 12, 2011)

Diet is king!!


----------



## DEE151 (Jul 12, 2011)

did i just read this right 5lb bag with only 28servings?


----------



## anab0lix (Jul 12, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 12, 2011)

DEE151 said:


> did i just read this right 5lb bag with only 28servings?



76 servings


----------



## DEE151 (Jul 12, 2011)

Prince said:


> 76 servings


NOW thats much better. wen i looked at it i saw 28 serving i was like wtf lol. 76 servings is good stuff. i am going to have to pick me up a bag.
whats the price on it? i could not find it


----------



## BigBird (Jul 13, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I always see guys chasing their goals of being huge and ripped and over and over I see them make the same mistakes. Guys will never be massive and lean without the most anabolic compounds. I want to share some secrets about how to become the mass monster you have always wanted to be.
> 
> The first step is to get inside the gym and train like your life depends on it. Work your way up in the weights over the weeks and months and then really put the hammer down. Train heavy and hard then after a few weeks train intense and high rep. Keep things switched up but always train like there is a gun to your head. In my mind as I begin to fail I try to get just 5 more reps. Many times I don't even come close but at the end of the set I know I gave it my all.
> 
> ...


 
Okay okay - besides food, what is # 1 anabolic aka muscle tissue building product??  I would say Insulin, even though I've never tried it (and probably never will).


----------



## ROID (Jul 13, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> I thought it was going to be a picture of a steak.



I was thinking food as well.

You wanna be my baby momma ?


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 13, 2011)

DEE151 said:


> NOW thats much better. wen i looked at it i saw 28 serving i was like wtf lol. 76 servings is good stuff. i am going to have to pick me up a bag.
> whats the price on it? i could not find it


*IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements: Whey Protein Isolate*






*10% OFF SUMMER SALE!*

*Coupon Code: SUMMER10* 
(enter in shopping cart & click recalculate) 

** Orders over $100 get FREE shipping, most products have a Buy 3 Get 1 Free Option. *


----------



## GMO (Jul 13, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> I thought it was going to be a picture of a steak.


 

I thought the same thing


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 13, 2011)

5,000 cals is a shitload of food - it's literally force-feeding yourself.


----------



## BigBird (Jul 13, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> 5,000 cals is a shitload of food - it's literally force-feeding yourself.


 
I might need to be force fed like a goose being prepared for Fois Gras - aka cylindrical tube shoved down my throat pumping calories in and scratching my esophagus until my liver is inflated 27x its normal size.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 13, 2011)

BigBird said:


> I might need to be force fed like a goose being prepared for Fois Gras - aka cylindrical tube shoved down my throat pumping calories in and scratching my esophagus until my liver is inflated 27x its normal size.



nice visual right there


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 13, 2011)

All this food sure makes for some good turds!


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 13, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> All this food sure makes for some good turds!



Regularity is a beautiful thing.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 13, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> Regularity is a beautiful thing.


----------



## blazeftp (Jul 13, 2011)

BOMB !!


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 13, 2011)

Looks like some chuck or sirloin.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 13, 2011)

*Stack...*

Protein, check
Strong oral, check
Testosterone, check...


----------



## TwisT (Jul 13, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> Two things make my mouth water. Steak & hot men. (OK, a great pair of shoes too... even moreso if they're on sale...)
> 
> Whey shakes don't.



marry me


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 14, 2011)

Great supp for fantastic price!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 14, 2011)

TwisT said:


> marry me


 
what, so now you're into chicks?


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 14, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> what, so now you're into chicks?


 They can go shoe shopping together...


----------



## BigBird (Jul 14, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> They can go shoe shopping together...


 
C'mon now Heavy, the Dr. Phil side of you already does that b/c you know how to be sensitive to a woman's emotional needs and nurturing.


----------



## independent (Jul 14, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> *http://www.ironmaglabs.com/whey-protein-isolate-now-avaialble-in-5lb-bags/*



UGL?  Looks bunk to me.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 14, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> ugl? Looks bunk to me.


 lol!


----------



## Mudge (Jul 14, 2011)

Just wish there was a whey concentrate ONLY option, its actually widely considered healthier.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 14, 2011)

Mudge said:


> Just wish there was a whey concentrate ONLY option, its actually widely considered healthier.


 
I heard concentrate was the less-healthier option, in fact Prince posted so link about it.

The problem being, there is so much goddam conflicting information it becomes confusing to what is true and what is spin.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 14, 2011)

There is always conflicting info, true. Ori Hofmekler and Dr. Mercola say go for cold filtered concentrate.


----------



## independent (Jul 15, 2011)

Mudge said:


> Just wish there was a whey concentrate ONLY option, its actually widely considered healthier.



Isolate is so much easier on the stomach though. For me at least.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 16, 2011)

Isolates work better for me. Many times concentrates are actually lower in protein and contain higher amounts of fat or lactose. For a dieting bodybuilder Isolate is definately the way to go. Isolates typically mix easier, digest easier and contain more useable protein than concentrates.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 17, 2011)

I didn't realize this thread was gonna be an advert.  Anyhoo, I'm sick of SFW and force feeding. Isn't there just some pill you can take and not have to do all that shit?


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jul 17, 2011)

Yummy


----------



## chucky1 (Jul 17, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Isolates work better for me. Many times concentrates are actually lower in protein and contain higher amounts of fat or lactose. For a dieting bodybuilder Isolate is definately the way to go. Isolates typically mix easier, digest easier and contain more useable protein than concentrates.



i keep hearing hydrolyzed protein is the best but never tried it whats your opinion i sick with isolate gona place in order for IM's 5lb bag


----------



## Arnold (Jul 17, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Isolates work better for me. Many times concentrates are actually lower in protein and contain higher amounts of fat or lactose. For a dieting bodybuilder Isolate is definitely the way to go. Isolates typically mix easier, digest easier and contain more useable protein than concentrates.



yup.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 17, 2011)

if you're looking for a protein powder that has other protein sources this is coming out soon: Complete Protein Rx

*The Most Complete Multi-Blend Protein*


Whey Protein Isolate & Concentrate
Micellar Casein (slow digesting)
Milk Protein Isolate
Egg Albumen (egg protein)
Calcium Caseinate (milk protein)
Hydrolyzed Whey Isolate & Concentrate
Colostrum & Lactoferrin
Aminos: L-Glutamine, L-Leucine, L-Valine & Isoleucine


----------



## ROID (Jul 17, 2011)

Prince said:


> if you're looking for a protein powder that has other protein sources this is coming out soon: Complete Protein Rx
> 
> *The Most Complete Multi-Blend Protein*
> 
> ...



i'll be expecting my free sample in the mail


----------



## chucky1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Prince said:


> if you're looking for a protein powder that has other protein sources this is coming out soon: Complete Protein Rx
> 
> *The Most Complete Multi-Blend Protein*
> 
> ...



looks killer prince wen do you think it will be out.  prices?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 17, 2011)

2-3 weeks, it will be priced about the same as our 5lb Whey Isolate.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 17, 2011)

Prince said:


> if you're looking for a protein powder that has other protein sources this is coming out soon: Complete Protein Rx
> 
> *The Most Complete Multi-Blend Protein*
> 
> ...


 
nice blend - Colostrum is a cool addition. Will it be kosher safe?


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 18, 2011)

Prince said:


> if you're looking for a protein powder that has other protein sources this is coming out soon: Complete Protein Rx
> 
> *The Most Complete Multi-Blend Protein*
> 
> ...


 Looks like a great night time formula


----------



## carmineb (Jul 18, 2011)

that is awesome, you guys are adding colostrum to the mix.    will you have a certain amount of fat added too, (from what I hear, protein needs fat to digest)


----------



## TGB1987 (Jul 18, 2011)

This isolate looks great.  I am  a big Whey isolate user.  I hate to say this but I am yet to try the IronMagLab protein.  Maybe on the next order.  What flavor do you guys prefer Vanilla or Chocolate?  The complete looks awesome too.  IronMagLabs has a lot of new and exciting products coming soon. One of the few manufacters still putting products out that truly work.  I am excited for the Deca-drol Max, Halo Extreme, and 6-Bromo.


----------



## Prize (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow! I couldn't even make it through this entire thread without stopping to eat!! BRUUUURRRRRRPPPPPPP!!


----------



## Mudge (Jul 18, 2011)

I'll have to give it a go, I'm curious how the stevia does!


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 19, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> This isolate looks great. I am a big Whey isolate user. I hate to say this but I am yet to try the IronMagLab protein. Maybe on the next order. What flavor do you guys prefer Vanilla or Chocolate? The complete looks awesome too. IronMagLabs has a lot of new and exciting products coming soon. One of the few manufacters still putting products out that truly work. I am excited for the Deca-drol Max, Halo Extreme, and 6-Bromo.


 The IML's vanilla is my favorite. If I want to flavor it I can add any fruit or even cocoa powder to make it chocolate. I sometimes will also add peanut butter. The vanilla is very versatile.


----------



## carmineb (Jul 19, 2011)

that mix is almost the same mix I make at home except for the egg protein, I mix my multi whey product with the aminos with my casein, then I suck down like 10-15 colostrum for my night feeding.....  

I can easily see myself buying a couple big jugs a month if there is a reasonable amount of colustrum and aminos per serving....  I might stil have to get a scoop of peanut butter for the fat but the mix sounds great


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 27, 2011)

BigBird said:


> C'mon now Heavy, the Dr. Phil side of you already does that b/c you know how to be sensitive to a woman's emotional needs and nurturing.


True, I like my women on their knees so I can give them a heavyiron shake...


----------

